# John Robbins



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm an outsider looking in at the present Presbyterian struggle with the federal vision/new perspective or whatever you folks call it but if John Robbins is right, and I understand what I have listened to you had better do something about it soon or it will eat the PCA and others like a cancer.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...ection=sermonsspeaker&AudioOnly=false&SortBy=


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 31, 2006)

Not likely according to *PCA SJC decision on LA Presbytery*


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 31, 2006)

I ran into Wilkins a few years ago at a League of the South meeting. Had no idea the controversey surrouding this man. I listened to all three of Robbins messages on this stuff and it gave me the creeps. I believe Calvin would have had him burned. If this kind of stuff won't get you "churched" what will?


----------

